# Rambone on the way..but is it the right one?



## james325 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi

I've been watching Joerg on youtube and have really enjoyed his videos.

Apart from a Blackwidow 20+ years ago I don't know much about slingshots, And in my haste to order a Rambone2 I think I may have ordered the wrong band set for a newbie..

1 x "RAMbone 2.0 - Clips, Olive with TBG band set TBG Single Straight 2,2 Medium, Standard Pouch L"

Should I have got round tube elastic?

thanks

James

(ps. been doing a lot of reading on this fine forum, and I think i may have confused myself a bit!  )


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The band set should be just fine. Just be sure to have the proper length of bands and match the ammo to the bands.


----------



## james325 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks. That's set my mind at rest. 
I've found some 8mm steel balls in the workshop.. how do I work out the band length req?

James


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi James you need to work out your draw length,Use a length of string or get someone to measure the distance from the tie on your fork to the tie at the pouch when you are at your normal draw then divide that number by 5 and you should be pretty close,

You can always adjust about half an inch at a time either way until you find what you like

Hope this Helps


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

:iagree: I've shot my nylon home-3D-printed Rambone with single tubes, looped tubes, "pseudo-taper" tubes, and flat bands. It's all good! I used it to shoot my 300 fps Speed Freaks qualification badge with highly tapered double flatbands, because my arthritis prefers a hammer grip when pulling a heavy-ish draw. Yup--a correct elongation factor is more important than what kind of bands you use (though obviously thickness, width/taper, and number of bands per side all affect the power available and draw too). I typically use 4x to 5x. 4x when I want them to last and 5x or a bit more when I want more performance at the expense of band life. Lately, I've been setting them up at 4x when drawn to a corner of my mouth anchor point for near shots with maximum accuracy (and great band life), but I can easily stretch them to 5x and anchor just behind my ear lobe for longer range more powerful shots.

You'll be fine. Enjoy! :woot:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

No dude, TBG is ideal...


----------



## james325 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for the help and infomation. I think I've got a couple more days wait for the postman!

Really looking forward to this, My wife tells my I should know better at 37! lol

Thanks again

James


----------



## TheShooter (Jul 21, 2015)

james325 said:


> Thanks. That's set my mind at rest.
> I've found some 8mm steel balls in the workshop.. how do I work out the band length req?
> 
> James


Hi Dear

Please check this video and adjust your draw length accordingly, i hope it will solve your problem.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

You ordered exactly the right flatband set for a Rambone, if you want to take aimed shots using 10 mm or 12 mm steel balls at 10 meters. I predict that you'll find those bands will almost certainly provide dead-on sighting using a cheek or mouth corner anchor point. Aiming works very well with the side shooter ("gangster") style of shooting (using the upper fork tip and the line of the bands as a "crosshair" for aiming). You'll probably need closer to only 4x elongation factor than 5x to be dead-on at 10 meters, resulting in excellent band life (perhaps several hundred shots or more). Bill Hays of PredatorPro.com calls this aiming style the "one line aiming system" in his instructional videos. I recommend that you watch his entire one-hour long video, which is linked as the first video on this page:

http://pocketpredator.com/four.html

Keep the bands a touch on the long side so you can retie the bands at slightly different lengths on your forks, as desired, and experiment in the 4x to 5x range. Then you'll find out exactly what is dead-on for you and your style, if you pursue an aimed style of shooting.

On the other hand, if you decide to not aim and develop an "instinctive" shooting style, then just decide how you wish to balance the compromises between draw effort, power, and band life and choose your elongation factor that way (400% to 500% still being the recommended range).

Either way, you selected an excellent band set for a beginner and welcome to the sport!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

What calinb said, 8mm is way too small for straight cut 2,2cm TBG. You will get handslaps that will leave your finger burning for an hour. 10mm would be minimum IMHO. I also used single 2cm TBG straight for 16mm marbles, works quite nicely. But I prefer tapered bands, they feel so much nicer when you draw them out that the longer bandlife of the straights is just not worth it to me.


----------



## james325 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. I will order some 10 and 12mm ammo.


----------

